# 7 Gerbils/ Scottish Borders



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Arthurshiel Rescue Centre 07581878393/ or PM me.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: St Boswells, Scottish Borders
Number of groups:3

Group:1Now Rehomed
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Ginger & Grey
Sex: Female
Age(s): 12-15 month
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litter
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: No

Group:2Now Rehomed
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Ginger & Grey
Sex: Female
Age(s): 12-15 month
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litter
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: No
Other:

Group:3Now Rehomed
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Ginger & Grey
Sex: Male
Age(s): 12-15 month
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litter
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: No
Other:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Nobody interested in a couple of gerbils?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

All 7 gerbils are still looking for homes.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shame you're so far! xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Definately shame you're so far away


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I know, and I cant drive either so cant travel.

Forgot to add that these gerbils are now all 16 months old now.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

The group of 3 girls have been rehomed. The other 2 groups are still looking for homes.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

All gerbils have now found homes:thumbup:


----------

